# mkntfs broken (part of ntfsprogs port)



## Seeker (May 5, 2010)

FreeBSD 8:
NTFS formating USB flash device:


```
# mkntfs --debug -Ffv /dev/da0s1
[color="Red"]/dev/da0s1 is not a block device.
mkntfs forced anyway.[/color]
Cluster size has been automatically set to 4096 bytes.
Creating NTFS volume structures.
Creating root directory (mft record 5)
Creating $MFT (mft record 0)
Creating $MFTMirr (mft record 1)
Creating $LogFile (mft record 2)
Creating $AttrDef (mft record 4)
Creating $Bitmap (mft record 6)
Creating $Boot (mft record 7)
[color="Red"]Creating backup boot sector.[/color]
```
At last line in red, it hangs indefinitely.

Wasn't first red line supposed to be fixed in ports as FreeBSD doesn't have them at all?


It works when I format it on my Win machine


PS: mkntfs is also completely unable to figure out slice's start sector,  head and sector/track, which I always must provide(skipped here) via cmd, or it sets them all to 0.


----------

